# Digital Speedometer



## sleep'n240 (Jan 11, 2006)

My 88 Z has a digital gauge cluster. All seems to work and light up well. Problem is when you start moving, my speedometer doesnt. It lights up but only reads 0. This being said, my odometer doesn't work either. My 240 doesn't light up at all, just doesn't work. Is my Z's speed sensor bad or is my problem in the wiring somewhere? Where am I going wrong here, what can I do to fix it?


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

sleep'n240 said:


> My 88 Z has a digital gauge cluster. All seems to work and light up well. Problem is when you start moving, my speedometer doesnt. It lights up but only reads 0. This being said, my odometer doesn't work either. My 240 doesn't light up at all, just doesn't work. Is my Z's speed sensor bad or is my problem in the wiring somewhere? Where am I going wrong here, what can I do to fix it?


Could be the wiring, but I'm gonna go with the speed sensor. It's on the passenger side strut tower in the engine bay.

Also, clean out the speed sensor. Clean out the speedometer cable. Replace the oil seals on the pinion gear assembly at the transmission.


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Check the speedo cable first before you start looking for a new sensor.


----------

